# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تکلیف کد سوابق تحصیلی ما ترمیم معدلیا چیه

## sayeh82

سلام
دوستان من پشت کنکوریم و میخوام دی کنکور بدم
برای دی هم ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کردم
الان برای ثبت نام کنکور کد سوابق قبلی رو بزنم با معدل قبلی؟
بعدا خودشون درست میکنن؟

----------


## sayeh82

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## elsaa2002

این دقیقا سوال منه و نمرات جدید چجوری به سازمان سنجش ارسال میشن

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

نظام جدید هستید؟چطور ثبت نام کردید؟

----------


## JOEL

سلام وقت بخیر
من رفتم درموردش پرسیدم از اموزش پرورش و مدسه گفت نمره معدل فارغ التحصیلتون رو بزنین نمره ترمیم رو نباید بزنید؛بعدا خودشون لحاظ میکنن.بازم برای اطمینان از اموزش پرورش بپرسین

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

شما رو سوابقی ک دارید قراره  ترمیم بزنید پس سوابق الان  میزنید اگه نمره بیشتر بگیرید تو ترمیم معدل درنتیجه خودش اتوماتیک وارد میشه و موقع دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه اون زمان اطلاعیه میزنن و  چک میکنید سوابقتون و اگر مغایرت داشت میرید اموزش پرورش درستش میکنن امام کسانی که دیپلم مجدد میگیرن  باید مثل دوازدهمیا  عمل کنن و تا بعد خرداد  صبر کنن اون زمان دیپلم بزنن

----------


## ali_12

سلام
من که دیپلم ریاضی قبل از 84 دارم به نظرتون دیپلم تجربی بگیرم یا ایجاد سوابق دروس عمومی؟؟
دروس عمومی 6 تا رو باید امتحان بدم؟باید از طریق آموزش پرورش اقدام کنم؟

----------


## skvskv

سلام ببخشید من شهریور ترمیم زدم و ی معدل کتبی جدید بهم دادن
الان تو ثبتنام معدل کتبی جدید رو بزنم یا اون اولی ؟؟؟؟

----------


## sayeh82

> نظام جدید هستید؟چطور ثبت نام کردید؟


اره مدرسه بزرگسالان رفتم برای ترمیم ثبت نام کردم

----------


## sayeh82

> شما رو سوابقی ک دارید قراره  ترمیم بزنید پس سوابق الان  میزنید اگه نمره بیشتر بگیرید تو ترمیم معدل درنتیجه خودش اتوماتیک وارد میشه و موقع دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه اون زمان اطلاعیه میزنن و  چک میکنید سوابقتون و اگر مغایرت داشت میرید اموزش پرورش درستش میکنن امام کسانی که دیپلم مجدد میگیرن  باید مثل دوازدهمیا  عمل کنن و تا بعد خرداد  صبر کنن اون زمان دیپلم بزنن


ممنونم

----------


## sayeh82

> سلام وقت بخیر
> من رفتم درموردش پرسیدم از اموزش پرورش و مدسه گفت نمره معدل فارغ التحصیلتون رو بزنین نمره ترمیم رو نباید بزنید؛بعدا خودشون لحاظ میکنن.بازم برای اطمینان از اموزش پرورش بپرسین


تشکر

----------


## sayeh82

> این دقیقا سوال منه و نمرات جدید چجوری به سازمان سنجش ارسال میشن


چی بگم والا باید ببینیم چی به سرمون میاد

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

رو سامانه ساحت میزنن  و شما از دیپ کد‌ چک میکنید مغایرت داشت میرید اموزش و پرورش رفعش میکنن و  کد سوابق میدن  بهتون  خودشون  اتوماسیون  رد میکنن  تو موارد خیلی نادر مثلا طرف اشتباه کد سوابق زده نمرات نرفتن همین و بس سنجشم یه بار تیرماه یه بار حتی مرداد تایید سوابق میزاره  جای نگرانی نیست

----------


## Khatereh 6420

سلام  خبر داربن ک میشه درس هارو تقیسم کرد ؟
ی مقدار در دی _مابقی در خرداد؟؟؟

----------

